# شرح قانون الايمان



## سندباد+اسيوط (15 فبراير 2008)

نون الإيمان هو أساس عقيدة المسيحية. وكل الكنائس المسيحية هى التى تؤمن بقانون الإيمان. وإذا وجد أناس لا يؤمنون به، لا يعتبرون مسيحيين. من أمثال ذلك شهود يهوه, الأدفنتست السبتيين.
ولأهمية قانون الإيمان فى كنيستنا جعلته ضمن كل الصلوات الليتورجية. فنجده فى غالبية صلوات الأسرار الكنسية، وصلوات الأجبية واللقان.....الخ. وهذا تعبير عن أن الإيمان المسيحى هو عنصر أساسى فى حياتنا الروحية، كإيمان معاش. 
تاريخ قانون الإيمان : 
يرجع تاريخ وضع قانون الإيمان المسيحى إلى عام 325م فى مجمع نيقية (أسطنبول- تركيا حالياً) بدعوة من الإمبراطور قسطنطين الكبير للنظر فى بدعة أريوس الهرطوقى الذى نادى مزعماً بأن السيد المسيح ليس أزلياً مع الآب. فأجتمع المجمع العظيم من 318 أسقفاً يمثلون أبرز وأعلم أساقفة العالم المسيحى، وقد حضر ممثلاً لكنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية (كنيسة الإسكندرية) البابا السكندرى (الـ 19)، وتلميذه الشاب الغيور الشماس أثناسيوس (الذى صار فيما بعد البابا العشرون الملقب بالبابا أثناسيوس الرسولى(299-373م). 
ناقش الآباء المجتمعون فى المجمع المقدس أريوس، مبينين له التعليم اللاهوتى الصحيح الذى تسلمته الكنيسة الأولى من السيد المسيح نفسه، أنه هو الابن الوحيد الذى تجسد من العذراء مريم فى ملء الزمان، وأنه هو الواحد مع الآب فى الجوهر الإلهى، والكائن معه منذ الأزل. ونظراً لإصرار أريوس على تعاليمه الهرطوقية، فقد أصدر المجمع حرماً ضد أريوس، وصاغ المجمع الإيمان المسيحى فى قانون وهو ما يسمى بقانون الإيمان من بداية " بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد...." حتى عبارة " الذى ليس لملكه انقضاء".
وبعد تلك الفترة ظهر رجل مبتدع آخر يدعى مقدونيوس، الذى أثار بدعة جديدة ضد الروح القدس، منادياً أن الروح القدس مخلوق, فانعقد المجمع المسكونى الثانى فى القسطنطينية سنه 381م، وأكمل الجزء الثانى من قانون الإيمان بداية من " نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس" حتى نهاية قانون الإيمان شارحاً الكلام عن أقنومية الروح القدس ولاهوته مع الحديث عن الكنيسة وعلاماتها وعقيدة قيامة الموتى والحياة الأخرى. 
وبذلك يكون قانون الإيمان قد وضعه مجمع نقية المسكونى سنه325م وأكمله مجمع القسطنطينية المسكونى 381م، لذلك يسمى بقانون الإيمان النيقاوى القسطنطينى. 
حول نص قانون الإيمان النيقاوى القسطنطينى: 
تتناول بنود قانون الإيمان العقائد المسيحية التى تؤمن بها كل الكنائس المسيحية وهو يشتمل على أحدى عشر بند: 
1. الإيمان بوجود الله. 
2. الإيمان بوحدانية الله.
3. لاهوت الآب وعمله. 
4. ألوهية السيد المسيح الابن الكلمة. 
5. التجسد والفداء والخلاص بالصليب 
6. قيامة السيد المسيح وصعوده إلى السموات وجلوسه عن يمين الآب.
7. المجئ الثانى للسيد المسيح. 
8. لاهوت الروح القدس وعمله وعقيدة الانبثاق من الأب.
9. الإيمان بالكنيسة الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية.
10. الإيمان بالمعمودية الواحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. 
11. قيامة الأموات والحياة الأخرى. 
وسوف نتناول بشئ من الإيجاز شرح هذه النقاط. 
1- الإيمان بوجود الله:
الإيمان كما يُعبر عنه الكتاب المقدس هو " الثقة بما يرجى والإيقان بأمور لا ترى"(عب11: 10) أى الثقة والقناعة القلبية مع التسليم الكامل فكراً وقلباً. لذا أول أمر نؤمن به هو وجود الله. فإذا كان الإنسان كما يقول بعض العامة الله لم يره أحد ولكنه عرفوه بالعقل، هذا من ناحية إمكانيات البشر ولكن يؤمن الإنسان بوجود الله، وهذا يظهر من خلال الخليقة نفسها.
فالإنسان المتأمل فى الطبيعة والكائنات، والسماء والأرض وما تحويه من نظم دقيقة، هذه الأمور تدل على وجود الخالق الحكيم، مهندس الكون الأعظم والفنان العظيم والدقيق فى عمله. لذا يقول معلمنا داود النبى" السموات تنطق بمجد الله، والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه"(مز18: 1).
والقديس بولس الرسول يقول" إذ معرفة الله ظاهرة فيهم لأن الله أظهرها لهم، لأن أموره غير المنظورة ترى منذ خلق العالم مدركة بالمصنوعات قدرته السرمدية و لاهوته حتى أنهم بلا عذر"(رو1: 19-21)
ولنأخذ أمثلة توضح ذلك 
1- الشمس : فهى تبعد عن الأرض بنحو 93مليون ميل، فهى بذلك تضئ الكون كله، وترسل الحرارة والدفء اللازمين لحياة الحيوان والنبات والإنسان. فتخيل أن هذه المسافة قلت أو زادت عن 93 مليون ميل لاشك أنها تجعل الكون يتجمد، أو يحرق الكون نتيجة نقصان المسافة. 
2- القمر: يدور حول الأرض ويعكس علينا نور الشمس، ويبعد عن الأرض مسافة 276000 ميل، هذه المسافة الدقيقة تحفظ وضع المحيطات والبحار فى أماكنها. فإذا اقترب القمر إلينا أكثر من وضعه الحالى فماذا كان يحدث؟ سوف يجذب المياه إليه، ويحدث نتيجة هذا ما يسمى بالمد، بحيث تخرج المياه من المحيطات والبحار وتغرق الأرض كلها. 
وهناك أمثال كثيرة مثل النباتات المتنوعة، وتكوين الإنسان.......الخ. حقاً كما يقول الكتاب المقدس فى سفر أيوب " اسأل البهائم فتعلمك، و طيور السماء فتخبرك، استفهم الأرض فتلقنك، وأسماك البحر تحثك، من لا يعلم من كل هؤلاء أن يد الرب صنعت هذا " ( أيوب 12: 7 ).
يذكر القديس أوغسطينوس فى كتاب (الاعترافات) (ك10- ف6 ) أنه سأل كل من الأرض والبحر والزواحف والعاصفة والهواء والشمس والقمر والكواكب......الخ. قائلاً لها هل أنت الله، أو تعرفى أين هو؟ فيقول أجابت جميعاً بصوت واحد " هو الذى صنعنا ".
2- الإيمان بوحدانية الله:
تؤمن المسيحية منذ قرنها الأول بوحدانية الله، وترفض مبدأ "الشرك" أى تعدد الآلهة مثل الوثنيين، لذلك نجد أن آباء الكنيسة اهتموا بالدفاع عن وحدانية الله وعدم الشرك به، كما ينادى الوثنيون. وأخذ الآباء فى كتاباتهم يبرهنون بالدليل العقلى على أن تعدد الآلهة لا يقبله العقل السليم وأن الله يجب أن يكون واحداً، ولا يمكن أن يكون غير ذلك. وقد وضعوا مؤلفات فى ذلك مثل ما كتبه القديس أثناسيوس فى الرسالة ضد الوثنيين وأيضاً فى كتاب تجسد الكلمة.
ونصوص الكتاب المقدس تدل على الإيمان بوحدانية الله من هذه الآيات:
"إعلم اليوم و ردد في قلبك أن الرب هو الإله في السماء من فوق و على الأرض من أسفل ليس سواه" (تث4: 39)
"إنى أنا هو و لا اله معي" (تث32: 39)
"أنا هو الأول والآخر وليس إله غيرى" (أشعياء44: 6)
"أنا الرب و ليس آخر ولا اله سواي" (أشعياء45: 5)
كما ورد فى العهد الجديد أن الله واحد فى (مت19: 17)، (مر10: 17)، (لو18: 19)، ( رو3: 30)، (1كو8: 4)، (1كو12: 6) (أف4: 6).
وفى نهاية رسم الصليب إعلان عن وحدانية الله "بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين".
وفى صلوات القداس يقول الكاهن فى أوشية السلامة "اقتننا لك يا الله مخلصنا فإننا لا نعرف إلهاً آخر سواك". فقانون الإيمان يعلن أن المسيحية تؤمن بإله واحد، ولا يشترك معه أحد فى الألوهية.
فتؤمن المسيحية أن الله واحد فى الجوهر ومثلث من حيث الأقانيم. هذا التعليم الإلهي أعلنه الله نفسه فى الكتاب المقدس، فقد أشار العهد القديم إلى الله الواحد الثالوث وتحدث عنه العهد الجديد صراحة.
فالثالوث القدوس لا يعنى تعدد الآلهة، وإنما يعنى فهم التفاصيل فى الذات الإلهية الواحدة. فالآب هو الأصل أو الينبوع أو الذات الإلهية، والابن هو عقل الله الناطق أو نطق الله العاقل، هو حكمة الله (1كو23: 24). والروح القدس هو روح الله أصل الحياة وباعثها فى كل الوجود. لذا نجد أن قانون الإيمان ينتقل إلى الحديث عن كل أقنوم على حده.
3- الآب ضابط الكل من حيث لاهوته وعمله: 
الله الآب هو أب للابن فى الثالوث، وهو أب لكل المؤمنين به. "والآب لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الآب هو خبر" (يو1: 18). فنحن لا نرى الآب إنما نراه فى ابنه الذى تجسد وصار فى الهيئة كإنسان فى شبه الناس (فى2: 7-8) لذلك فإن كل الظهورات فى العهد القديم كانت للابن، لأنه هو الذى يعلن لنا ويخبرنا عن الآب الذى لم يره أحد قط.
كما أن أبوة الآب للابن هى أبوة من حيث الطبيعة الإلهية، أما أبوة الآب لنا نحن البشر، فهى من حيث وضعنا بعد الإيمان بالمعمودية، حيث أصبحنا أولاد الله " أما الذين قبلوه أعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باسمه" (يو1: 12)
وعبارة ضابط الكل: أى أنه يضبط كل الكائنات، ولا يخرج شئ أو أمر عن تدبيره ورقابته. كما أن عبارة "الكل" تدل على الشمولية للسمائيين والأرضيين، سواء كانت كائنات عاقلة أم غير عاقلة أو جامدة. الكل تحت سلطانه بما فيها الملائكة والشياطين. فالشيطان ليس إلهاً للشر بل هو مخلوق تحت السيطرة لله ضابط الكل.
خالق السماء والأرض ما يرى وما لا يرى....
عبارة خالق هى صفة من صفات الله وحده. كما تعنى أن هناك خلقة من العدم من اللاموجود. فالله من طبيعته أنه يخلق، أما الإنسان فأقصى شئ يصل إليه أن يكون صانعاً لا خالقاً، ويكون بالعقل الذى خلقه الله.
كما أن الآب خالق السماء والأرض، أى خالقها بما فيها من كائنات وموجودات حية مرئية وغير مرئية، الأرض والسموات.
كما أن الآب خالق كل شئ بالابن
وهو حكمة الله وقوة الله (1كو1: 23، 24). وبذلك يكون الله خلق كل شئ بعقله، بحكمته، بنطقه، أى بالابن. لذا يقول القديس بولس الرسول عن الابن "الذى به أيضاً عمل العالمين" (عب1: 2). ويقول الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا "كل شيء به كان و بغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان" (يو1: 3) 
ألوهية السيد المسيح:
4- "نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح" 
بعد أن تكلم قانون الإيمان عن الأقنوم الأول "الآب" انتقل إلى الحديث عن الأقنوم الثانى"أقنوم الابن" أنه هو الرب يسوع المسيح. وكلمة رب تعنى سيد أو إله. وقد استخدمت كلمة رب فى قانون الإيمان بالمعنى الثانى "إله". والسيد المسيح انطبقت عليه كلمة (رب) فى الإنجيل المقدس بتعبير يدل على لاهوته.
والقديس كيرلس الاسكندرى يعتبر أن عبارة "رب واحد يسوع المسيح" هى مفتاح الإيمان الأرثوذكسى السليم. وهى العبارة التى جعلت القديس كيرلس يسجل أكثر من مرة أننا "نتبع الآباء"، وأننا نتمسك بالتسليم الرسولى، لأن المسيح هو الذى سلم الإيمان، وهو بنفسه كان حاضراً فى جلسات المجمع النيقاوى (شرح قانون الإيمان- فقرة4). وبذلك تبين عبارة قانون الإيمان أن يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد، لأن الجسد اتحد بشكل فائق سرى بالأقنوم الثانى دون أن يتغير أو يتحول إلى طبيعة الجسد، ولا أن امتزج أو تحول إلى خليط من الناسوت واللاهوت فى جوهر جديد.
ابن الله الوحيد
عبارة ابن الله الوحيد تعنى أننا رأينا الله الآب غير المنظور من خلاله. كما انه هو ابن الله لأنه فى لاهوته وطبيعته من طبيعة الله وجوهره. واستخدام السيد المسيح لكلمة "الابن" لأنه ليس فى لغة البشر ما يعبر عن العلاقة والمطابقة التامة بين الرب يسوع والله الآب غير لفظ الابن. ولهذا قال السيد المسيح "من رآني فقد رأى الآب....صدقونى أنى فى أبى وأبى فىّ" (يو14: 9-11)، وكذلك "أنا والآب واحد" (يو1: 3)
كما أن عبارة "الوحيد" أى انه ليس له نظير فى هذه البنوة، فهى بنوة متفردة فى الثالوث، عن أى بنوة أخرى فى عالم الإنسان أو الحيوان .......الخ.
المولود من الأب قبل كل الدهور نور من نور إله حق من إله حق: 
فالابن مولود من الآب منذ الأزل ولادة متفردة، ليس لها مثيل فى الوجود كله فليست بنوة زمنية ولا بنوة جسدية، بل هى بنوة روحية مستمرة للأبد كولادة النور من النور. فقد قيل عن الآب أنه " ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب.... ساكناً فى نور لا يدنى منه الذى لم يره أحد من الناس" (1تى6: 15-16) فالآب نور بالمعنى اللاهوتي وليس بالمعنى المادى. والابن المولود منه هو نور من نور، أى من نفس طبيعته اللاهوتية، وله نفس الصفات الإلهية. 
إله حق من إله حق: 
أى أن الابن هو إله بالحقيقة من نفس طبيعة الإله الحقيقى، وليس مثل الذين دعوا آلهة بمعنى سادة وليس هم آلهة بالحقيقة. فموسى النبى قال له الله" جعلتك إلهاً لفرعون" (خر7: 1)، وكلمة إله هنا لا تعنى أنه خالق أو أزلي أو قادر على كل شئ، ولكن إله بمعنى( سيد). لأن موسى إنسان وليس من طبيعة الله. 
فالابن هو نفسه من طبيعة الآب ومن جوهره، فلاهوت الابن هو نفسه لاهوت الآب والروح القدس المالئ كل مكان له كل الصفات الإلهية. 
مولود غير مخلوق: 
تعنى أن الابن إذا كان قد أخذ جسداً مخلوقاً من العذراء فى ملء الزمان، إلا أن لاهوته غير مخلوق، فالابن بلاهوته مولود من الأب بولادة تفوق الإدراك والعقل، ولادة روحية. كما يولد الفكر من العقل، وكما يولد شعاع النور من الشمس. وهنا يعطى قانون الإيمان الفهم الصحيح عن ولادة المسيح من الآب ضد تعليم الأريوسيين.
مساو للأب فى الجوهر: 
الأريوسيون يعتمدون على الآية الواردة فى( يو14: 28)"أبى أعظم منى " معتبرين أن الابن أقل من الآب فى الجوهر، وغير مساو له فى كل شئ. 
لم يفهم الأريوسيين أن عبارة "أبى أعظم منى " قيلت عن حالة إخلاء الذات فى الجسد إذ أن السيد المسيح "إذ كان في صورة الله، لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله، لكنه أخلي نفسه أخذاً صورة عبد، صائرا في شبه الناس، وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان، وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب"(فى2: 6-8). وهنا صورة العبد الذى أخذها هى حالة الإخلاء، مع بقاء جوهر اللاهوت كما هو لم ينقصه تواضع الناسوت شيئاً. 
الذى به كان كل شئ: 
وهنا يريد قانون الإيمان أن يوضح أن الابن له صفة الخلق مثل الآب "كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان" (يو1: 3). وهذا يعنى أن الآب خلق كل شئ بالابن، لأنه هو عقل الله وقوته وحكمته(1كو1: 24). 

5- التجسد والفداء والخلاص بالصليب: 
" هذا الذى من أجلنا نحن البشر ومن أجل خلاصنا، نزل من السماء وتجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء : 
كان الهدف الأساسي للتجسد هو الفداء والخلاص للبشرية من الخطيئة الأصلية التى تلوثت بها البشرية عن طريق الوراثة من أبينا آدم أب جميع البشرية. لذلك نزل السيد الابن الكلمة من السماء وولد من العذراء مريم بجسد خاص به من الروح القدس " الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك...."(لو1: 35). وأقنوم الروح القدس عمل أمرين الأول هو تقديس مستودع العذراء مريم لكى لا يرث المولود الخطيئة الأصلية. وثانياً لكى يكون جسد المسيح الخاص بأمه العذراء القديسة مريم بدون زرع بشر. هذا الجسد الذى أخذه من القديسة مريم العذراء، واتحد به منذ اللحظة الأولى لتكوينه بل نقول أن الاتحاد كان فى لحظة التجسد نفسها. حيث اتحدت الطبيعة اللاهوتية بالطبيعة الناسوتية.
كما أن عبارة تجسد تعنى أن السيد المسيح أخذ طبيعة بشرية كاملة جسداً وروحاً إنسانية من العذراء القديسة مريم التى استحقت أن تلقب "بوالدة الإله" لا بمعنى أنها أصل اللاهوت الذى حل فيها، بل لأنها حملته فى أحشائها وولدته وهى دائمة البتولية.
"تأنس وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطى" 
عبارة تأنس أى صار انساناً كاملاً، له طبيعة ناسوتية قال عنه الرسول "يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس، الإنسان يسوع المسيح" (1تى2: 5). لأن السيد المسيح ولو لم يكن إنساناً كاملاً، 

اسسسسسسسسسسسف على الاطالة
اذكروني في صلواتكم
الاسندباد


----------



## جيلان (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرح قانون الايمان*

*ميرسى يا باشا على تعبك
ربنا يباركك
موضوع رائع فعلا*


----------



## فادية (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرح قانون الايمان*

موضوع  جميل  جدا  
تسلم  ايديك  
ربنا  يبارك   حياتك​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرح قانون الايمان*

شككككككككككرا على مرورك ياجيلان وربنا بياركك


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرح قانون الايمان*

ويباركك يافاديةشكرا على مرورك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرح قانون الايمان*

*بصراحة رووووووووووووووووووعة*
*الف الف شكر*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرح قانون الايمان*

العففففففففففواشكرا على مرورك يافراشة


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرح قانون الايمان*

موضوع روعة فعلا .. بي معلومات جديدة علية

شكرا عيني


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرح قانون الايمان*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> موضوع روعة فعلا .. بي معلومات جديدة علية
> 
> شكرا عيني



شكرررررا ليكى على مرورك الجميل ربنا بياركك وبيارك تعب محبتك


----------

